
Chinese-Made Smartphones Stealing Money from People Around the World - pseudolus
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/craigsilverman/cheap-chinese-smartphones-malware
======
Cactus2018
> A Transsion spokesperson told BuzzFeed News that some of the company's
> _Tecno W2_ phones contained the hidden _Triada_ and _xHelper_ programs,
> blaming an unidentified “vendor in the supply chain process.”

...

> Collier researched Triada and xHelper and said they were “the first malware
> [he’s] even seen where a factory reset doesn’t take care of it. That’s a
> game changer.”

